# Ludolf Nielsen



## Joachim Raff

Ludolf Nielsen belongs among the last Danish Romantics. In his own refined way he continued the National Romantic tradition, but also incorporated many new features from Late Romantic music abroad. Like his namesake Carl Nielsen, Ludolf Nielsen was from a peasant family, and as a boy was a village fiddler. At the age of sixteen he came to Copenhagen, and a few years later began studying the violin at the Royal Academy of Music. He mastered the art of composition amazingly quickly, and soon songs, string quartets and major orchestral works had flowed from his pen. His considerable skill in orchestration towered above the Danish standard of the day. Ludolf Nielsen's early works are decidedly in the tradition of National Romanticism. Later works, for example the choral work Babelstårnet (The Tower of Babel) and the last of his three symphonies, have a Symbolistic, philosophical content, while his last compositions are leaner and marked by nature lyricism. Another important work is the exotic ballet Lackschmi, which was a great success for the Royal Ballet. Ludolf Nielsen also composed three operas and over a hundred songs.

Recommended listening:


----------



## MusicSybarite

His Symphony No. 3 is self-recommending. A noble work that demonstrates how good symphonist L. Nielsen was. There is a CD with two of his string quartets which I also recommend.


----------



## starthrower

I recently acquired the decapo disc with symphony no.2 but the disc with no.3 seems to be quite rare. Couldn't locate a copy. Too bad because it's the better work.


----------



## Woodduck

I acquired the Da Capo recording of the Symphony #3 many years ago, when I was completely unfamiliar with the composer. I thought it an excellent piece of unknown music. I see that all three symphonies and a number of other works can be listened to on YouTube.


----------



## ptan54

Listening to these on youtube. I like #3 better than #2. iTunes has the DaCapo/Naxos CDs for sale at a cheap price.

https://www.naxos.com/person/Ludolf_Nielsen/20139.htm

https://music.apple.com/au/album/nielsen-symphony-no-3/481481050


----------



## ptan54

double post by mistake


----------



## Joachim Raff

Yes, I agree with all comments posted. The Symphony #3 is a far more advanced and substantial piece. Also, the Dacapo recording is a super one, far better than the Symphony #2. 
The No.2 is probably is a good starting point to explore his music?


----------



## starthrower

I got the Decapo No. 2 CD from JPC for a few dollars. I listen to No.3 on YouTube since the CD is too expensive.


----------

